# 10g LED tank



## Funkateer_1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Lighting: 1 x T8 (5500k) and Current Powerbrite 4 x 1w 8000k LEDs.

Filtration: Cascade 500 filled seachem matrix and polyfilter

CO2: Sera CO2 tabs+ added every 4 days

Ferts: Brightwell multinutrient, potassium, nitrogen, and iron added occasionally

Maintenance: 40-50% water changes with RO/DI and seachem equillibrium every few months. Generally at the same time I trim plants and re-aquascape

Livestock:
2 x Corydoras Scrylli
8 x assorted neon, cardinal, and diamond-eye tetras
5 x Assorted red, yellow, platinum endlers
2 x Stiphodon Gobies
12 x crs, amano, bumblebee, ninja, ghost shrimp
1 x Golden Rabbit Snail
1 x Spanish Ribbed Newt
1 x Chocolate Bushynose Pleco


















just the LEDs


















Riccia Cave for the pleco









Stiphodon Goby









Spanish Ribbed Newt









CO2 unit and surface skimmer


----------



## Funkateer_1 (Jul 2, 2010)

shameless bump


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I think your tank looks quite nice. The layout is simple but pleasing. The stock also compliments the tank. The colors of the neons, cardinals, and diamonds will look great against the green.

A simple thing you could add to your tank to look more pleasing would be a background. They are simple to make using standard letter sized paper. A solid background would look great but you could have yourself a nice project and make a little more complicated one. I used 3 letter sized pieces of colored printer paper, measured out the length of my tank (the height was more than covered by 11' of the paper (you don't need to include all your substrate depth because you can't see though that anyway) and taped the paper down to make it the exact width of my 10 gallon. I drew on a patter and filled in the color. It's simple and really adds to the aquarium. It hides all the wires and equipment on the other side.

Is the CO2 necessary with your lighting? It seems to me that you're using a low light system. Then again if you're adding fert I guess it couldn't hurt. I'm not very experienced with planted aquariums so any sort of discussion would be beneficial for yourself and myself.


----------



## Funkateer_1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Each diode puts off roughly 150 lumens of output. Thats 600 lumens or the rough equivalent of a 60 watt fluorescent fixture (using the rough 100L/w calculation). The T8 is just there to balance it out. I notice when I don't add CO2 I get algae on the plant tips and the gobies cant keep up. The tank does have a black background. I just need some talk plants in the back to hide the heater and skimmer. Vallisneria nana is what i'm thinking.


----------



## Funkateer_1 (Jul 2, 2010)

5/24 update. I don't think I have done a water change since the beginning of this thread.... There are about 25-30 fish in the tank now including guppies, endlers, pencilfish, tetras, stiphodon gobies, cories, platies, kribensis, Philippino rams, a newt, a bushynose pleco, and a bichir.






















































side shot


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

this tank seems really overstocked. Jesus i thought my 10 gal was gonna be overstocked with 5 cardinals 2 GBRs, 9 shrimp and 4 nerites. but damn, if you have that many and never do water changes i think i'll be good.


----------



## Funkateer_1 (Jul 2, 2010)

10galfornow said:


> this tank seems really overstocked. Jesus i thought my 10 gal was gonna be overstocked with 5 cardinals 2 GBRs, 9 shrimp and 4 nerites. but damn, if you have that many and never do water changes i think i'll be good.


I give credit to the tanks success to two things. 

1). oversized canister filter filled with nothing but seachem matrix. I dosed the system Microbacter 7 frequently too. This keeps nitrates down and the tank mostly algae free. 

2). Using nothing but ro/di ever. I buffed with equilibrium and kept the gH well under 75. Im also a reef geek and a little OCD about my water filter. If my TDS is less than 99% ill change it out. 

This fish have so much cover that there never is any real aggression. I did accidentally put in 2 male stiphodon gobies and they'll chase each other around occasionally. My guppies and endlers make crazy mutant babies every now and again but my newt keeps them in check. 

I also never fertilize or add CO2.


----------

